# it's up to you / it is up to you



## aniceto

como se dice "it's up to you" por ejemplo "what do you want? i dont care it's up to you" etc.... ya se que puedo usar decidir o escoger, pero no es lo mismo. 


gracias


_____________________
corrigeme si hay equivocaciones por favor


----------



## Leopold

Tú eliges
Lo que quieras
Tú verás (lo que haces)


----------



## lauranazario

It's up to you = es tu decisión / tú decides


----------



## cuchuflete

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "it's up to you" por ejemplo "what do you want? i dont care it's up to you" etc.... ya se que puedo usar decidir o escoger, pero no es lo mismo.


Hola Aniceto--

Otra posibilidad--  Lo que te apetezca-te de la gana.

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Jade

tu mismo/a, sería otra forma de expresarlo mas colequial

Un saludo

Jade




			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Aniceto--
> 
> Otra posibilidad--  Lo que te apetezca-te de la gana.
> 
> un saludo,
> Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "it's up to you" por ejemplo "what do you want? i dont care it's up to you" etc.... ya se que puedo usar decidir o escoger, pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> gracias
> 
> 
> _____________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones por favor





es tu decisión/ lo que vos elijas/ lo que vos quieras/ 

No me importa, elegí vos/ lo que vos digas/ lo que vos quieras

Así decimos en Argentina.


Saludos, Art


----------



## Kappa

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "it's up to you" por ejemplo "what do you want? i dont care it's up to you" etc.... ya se que puedo usar decidir o escoger, pero no es lo mismo.
> 
> 
> gracias
> 
> 
> _____________________
> corrigeme si hay equivocaciones por favor


Hola soy Laura, mira its up to you significa algo asi como es bajo tu cuenta y riesgo, es tu elección, yo aquí lo traduciría como "Qué es lo que quieres, a mi no me importa, es tu elección, o haz lo que quieras, etc.
ELspero te sirva


----------



## paultucker79

Hi everyone

Would the translation be "alla tu"?? i.e. to tell someone that a decision is "up to you"

Thanks


----------



## srsh

It could be 

"la decisión depende de ti"
"la decisión es tuya"


The phrase "alla tú" is a VERY informal phrase you use when someone is about to make a choice and you dont agree, you tell the person "ok, alla tú", like saying "i dont agree but you are the one who is going to take the decision after all"


----------



## paultucker79

Ah really? Thanks for telling me that. I thought it was "alla tu" because I used to watch a Spanish tv programme of that name (on telecinco), which by the way was a great show!


----------



## srsh

You`re welcome, as you can see, in some situations "its up to you" could be translated as "alla tú", but not always.


----------



## Stella maris Dellavalle

Hi I would like to know when is correct to use the expresion "it is up to you"
I would not like to use it in an incorrect way
Thank you
Stella


----------



## ghoti

It depends on context. "What do you want to do now?" "It's up to you" (meaning you decide). 

"It's up to you to make the first move" - In a relationship, in a chess game, whatever, it is your responsibility to act first.

I'm sure there are other situations as well.


----------



## mm_matt

Basically, you could use it when you want to say "You choose!" or "You decide".
Matt


----------



## olivodelbuho

Puedes usarlo como: tu decides, tu eliges.


----------



## njcaviet

I'm sending a message to a friend and, having given him a few options of what we could do tonight, i want to say "it's up to you" but i feel like "como tu quieras" isn't quite right... how would you translate it?


----------



## zazap

Options:
Te dejo decidir, or te dejo elegir, or eliges tú.


----------



## Argi

Hola!
"como tu quieras" está bien. Otras opciones:
Lo que quieras
Lo que más te apetezca
Ya me dirás que te apetece
etc, etc
Hope it helps


----------



## pitivw

hi London
_decide tú_ estará perfecto

Cheers


----------



## njcaviet

Mil gracias a todos


----------



## krolaina

Depende de tí...


----------



## belén

A mi me gusta "tú mismo"

Para gustos...


----------



## Ppja

Recordemos la canción:

"...It's up to you, New York, New York"

"...Tu mismo, New York, New York"


----------



## for learning

Hello!

I think I have heard the following expression in some occasions:

It is up to you!.

If this expression really exists, what does it mean?. Something like,
¡Es cosa tuya!, ¡Eso es cosa tuya!, ¡Es asunto tuyo!, ¡Tù decides!, ¡Depende de ti! ? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Masood

Hola

Muchas veces he usado la expresión _es cosa tuya _con mis amigos españoles (de España) para referirme a "It's up to you." 
Lo entendieron perfectamente.


----------



## mitzy

Hi!

It´s up to you!:  ¡Depende de tí!; ¡tú decides!

 I hope it helps!


----------



## for learning

Muchas gracias!. Thank you very much!


----------



## rodneyp

También puedes decir "queda de ti"?


----------



## florbonita23

"Queda de ti" parece un regionalismo, yo no lo usaría.


----------



## MrZyxter

La traducción que buscas podría ser: "¿Qué es lo que quieres? No me importa, es tu decisión". Falta un poco de contexto a la cita que colocaste, pero básicamente la idea constituye que se le ha preguntado la opinión del deseo determinado justo después de preguntar "¿Qué es lo que quieres?", y éste reacciona con falta de interés.

 Por cierto, acerca de los errores ortográficos: Te ha faltado los signos de interrogación en tu pregunta, y la mayúscula al inicio; el pronombre "I" en inglés (traducido como "yo") debe colocarse en mayúscula también. Por último, se escribe "sé", del verbo "saber", en singular en primera persona, como presente indicativo. Disculpa si te molesto corrigiendo un poco, aunque agradecería mucho si alguien me corrigiese en el caso de que cometiera algún error.


----------



## damlaplata

Gracias tambien me sirvio....

Best Regards!


----------

